# Let's hear about your favorite Droid Apps



## perchin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought it would be cool to share some of my favorite apps. I would love to hear about some I don't already know about.
These are not in any order.

1) Google Tracks - GPS tracker allows you to lay out point to point courses and mark highlights along the way. Good for night boating or setting a path to the best fishing spot. Google Tracks also works good for marking bouys or shoals along the way too. If you overlay it with the Google Laditude feature you can find out interesting points or information others have found in the same region (depending on the sites popularity). 

2)Flash Light (HTC) - trust me, it's a must have.

3)AndroBeaufort - simple Beaufort Scale

4)Tide Prediction - starts in graph and easier to read (does not include Sun rise/set)

5)Tide App - starts in text table and includes Sun rise/set

6)FloatPlanGenerator.com - Website Bookmark. Once you've registered you can check in from the phone.

7)"BUMP". This allows you to bump anyone else whom has a droid, you litterally tap their phone with yours and exchange files, contacts, apps, ringtone's, or anything you want... its awsome, you can even exchange contact with I-phone users.

8)Scanner Radio... this allows you to listen to any scanners in the U.S.A...cool.

9)Talk To Me..... this app is unreal, it lets you speak into your phone, then says what you said in a different language of your choice...it has languages I've never even heard of before.

10)Yelp... this app tells you what is in the area. It finds your GPS location and then tells you all the hotels, gas stations, stores, resturants, etc.

11)Weatherbug... this is my favorite weather app.

12)Radar Now... Like weatherbug, but a nicer looking radar.

13)Pandora.... This is a killer music app... you can choose the genre of music you enjoy.. it will play it, then if a song you don't like comes on you push the thumbs down... it will never play the disliked song again.


14)Scilor's Grooveshark Mobile. This app lets you search any song or artist. After a list comes up, simply click on the song. Now go to the play list and it's there. All songs are streaming so you'll need a signal to play, but this app is awesome!

15)Car Locator. It's a GPS "back track" to your car.. but in our case, back to the marina you left from.

16)Timeriffic. Turns on/off phone settings by times. (ie. "no ringer" from 10 pm til 6 am.. etc)

17)Where's My Droid. You set a 'secret password' so that when you misplace your phone, you can text your password to your phone (either internet or someone elses phone) and it turns on/up the ringer and goes crazy until you find it.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 2, 2010)

facebook
Pandora
radiotime "listen to Cost to coast am"
Advanced task killer, should come on the phone by default
visual vm
adult movies
paypal
ebay
flickr droid
tideapp
jewels "good game for the crapper"
chandroid "for 4chan"
gps test
youtube
alarm clock "wakes me up in the am"
craigsnotification "craigslist"
easytether "internet on the computer from my phone"
nude wallpaper
obx fishing
opera mini
shazam "to figure out a song you hear"
Speed test
weather channel
spare parts


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 2, 2010)

Wish I had a droid. Used to be ATT didn't have them. Today I checked and they have one I'd like. 

But my would be favorite Droid App is Hulu. Dang, I really wish I had that on my phone 
A neflix streaming player would be good too. Then I wouldn't need a computer at all.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Sep 2, 2010)

Me too Will. My contract is up soon. I like the Samsung Galaxy S (Captivate). That phone looks ridiculous. AT&T will also have the HTC Desire.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the HTC MyTouch. Went for a year with out a cell phone to prove a poitn and then ended up with this monster afterwards. Kinda wish sometimes I had stayed with out a phone. Trying to talk the wife to be outa Cable TV for a year now.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 2, 2010)

What the heck is a Droid? :roll:


----------



## perchin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> What the heck is a Droid? :roll:



:shock: .... its the operating system shared by many of the new Smart Phones.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 2, 2010)

My brother has a Droid and loves it. My 3 yr old MotoRazr is still kicking, and I can make and receive phone calls. :wink:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is my favorite Droid...


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 2, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> Here is my favorite Droid...




I knew that was coming sooner or later...I was just waiting.


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2010)

My tracks
Google Sky :beer:
Bubble


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 2, 2010)

perchin said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck is a Droid? :roll:
> ...




Oh, in that case I like three applications on my phone;
contact list- I cant remember phone numbers to save my life,
alarm clock, and
phone calls. :LOL2:


----------



## perchin (Sep 3, 2010)

Just found out that when my phone updated I can now use it as a wireless hotspot for up to 8 devices!!!! :mrgreen: It costs 9.99 a month. This is going to save me $30.00 a month from our normal internet provider... :beer: which means more money for the bait monkey :LOL2: 



Hanr3 said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > Hanr3 said:
> ...



Yeah.... I also can't remember phone numbers.... in fact I can't remember my own work #  
I also love the programable alarm clock on the HTC
Phone calls...not so much.. :lol:


----------



## perchin (Sep 13, 2010)

Shazam....... When you want to know who is singing that good song....just press the button, let the phone listen to the song and it will tell you who sings it, the title of the song, what album, and where ya can get it... :mrgreen: 

TiKL....... This is touch to talk for free...just like nextel but free....

SlideIT Keyboard........THIS IS GREAT!!!! FASTEST KEYBOAD THERE IS....YOU GOTTA TRY IT.

Vlingo Voice............Literally, you tell your phone what to do....example..."text, john doe,message, are you running late.".... the phone locates the contact and texts them your message. It also calls, and emails....oh yeah and reads aloud your incoming mail and texts if ya want it to.

Google Goggles........search for something just by taking a photo of it with the camera...

Astro.........excellent file manager...lets you cut and paste, and move and manage all the files on your droid.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2010)

craigsnotifications! :beer:

Craigslist watcher!

Put in your search criteria and it will notify you via top bar when it finds it.


----------



## poolie (Sep 13, 2010)

Man, I love my Droid phone. Got my first Palm Pilot back in the mid 90's and have had that or a PocketPC and all the smart phone variations ever since. The Droid (mines the Droid Incredible) is hands down the best. 

What's my favorite? Hmmm... I'm a weather nut so it'd have to one of the dozen of those.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 14, 2010)

perchin said:


> Shazam....... When you want to know who is singing that good song....just press the button, let the phone listen to the song and it will tell you who sings it, the title of the song, what album, and where ya can get it... :mrgreen:
> 
> TiKL....... This is touch to talk for free...just like nextel but free....
> 
> ...



Just got Astro the otherday, Works great. Also finally got EasyTether hooked up to my laptop, works better and faster then I expected.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Another great app. is dropbox. Put anything from your desk top in the "box" and access it from your phone. They give you 2 gb free.
https://www.dropbox.com/


----------



## perchin (Oct 9, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Another great app. is dropbox. Put anything from your desk top in the "box" and access it from your phone. They give you 2 gb free.
> https://www.dropbox.com/



I've been thinking about trying this one out for a while now. My only concern has been if I loose my phone or its stolen if someone can get into my computer from the phone....... does this app. utilize a password? Does this give the phone permissions to only the desktop? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 9, 2010)

perchin said:


> My only concern has been if I loose my phone or its stolen if someone can get into my computer from the phone....... does this app. utilize a password? Does this give the phone permissions to only the desktop?
> Thanks in advance.




Dropbox does not give access to your whole computer, it only give access to the specific dropbox folder.


----------



## Jim (Oct 9, 2010)

Im a dropbox expert :LOL2: 

That is what I use for the motor manuals. I have 10GB of free space now. I love it. I use it all the time and back up important files encrypted with truecrypt. Only share what I need to share...........


----------



## perchin (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.......

I'm going to download it today then..... it would be cool to store music and photo's in there, instead of taking up space on the phone itself.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2010)

As a non Smart phone guy (Dumb phone guy?), when you guys with all these apps are doing all the things you do, do you run out of battery often? Seems with my phone, an LG Rumor II, I can get a day out of the battery if I do a decent amount of testing or phone calls. Seems all these other things like gaming and music would eat up the battery life pretty quickly.


----------



## perchin (Oct 11, 2010)

Popeye said:


> As a non Smart phone guy (Dumb phone guy?), when you guys with all these apps are doing all the things you do, do you run out of battery often? Seems with my phone, an LG Rumor II, I can get a day out of the battery if I do a decent amount of testing or phone calls. Seems all these other things like gaming and music would eat up the battery life pretty quickly.



Yep..... I fixed it "TIM ALLEN" style though and paid for a 3500mah seido battery. Stock was a 1350mah... :mrgreen: Now I get two full days of phone calls, texting, inernet surfing, and gaming, and if it gets real crazy I can also throw in the stock battery.

BTW.... the girl in your signature made me laugh to the point coffee almost came out my nose.. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 11, 2010)

perchin said:


> Yep..... I fixed it "TIM ALLEN" style



Hook me up perchin!!!! On my Blackberry Curve I get maybe 3/4 day of heavy use before I need to recharge.


Great signature picture Popeye!!!


----------



## perchin (Oct 11, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > Yep..... I fixed it "TIM ALLEN" style
> ...



BassAddict........ I just looked up what Seido was selling as an upgrade for my model phone, then I went to ebay and found one. On ebay it cost me about $45.00 shipped to my house with a new Backplate for the phone. If I ordered it through Seido directly it would of cost about $70.00. I'll look up your phone and let ya know what I find.

**EDIT** which model do you have, I started looking and now realize there are many curve models....


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 11, 2010)

perchin said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > perchin said:
> ...



Thanks, its the curve 8530


----------



## perchin (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I found one...... You can find them a bit cheaper, but this comes with shipping included and is from a power-seller with 100% feedback. Also its a name brand (Seido)..... you might want to check up on them on ebay for a few days and wait out a steal.

https://cgi.ebay.com/SEIDIO-EXTENDED-BATTERY-BLACKBERRY-CURVE2-8530-8520-/150496481917?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item230a4a127d


----------



## brmurray (Oct 11, 2010)

blackberry guy here. Hopefully the guys at RIM will start coming out with some cooler apps to be competitive!


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the lists guys... several there I have not tried yet. I upgraded from the BB Storm 1 to the Samsung Fascinate on Verizon a month or so back and so far I love this phone. My favorite droid apps are:

-*AppBrain* - Dedicated app site that allows you to sync your current apps on your phone with your computer. Great for keeping track of what you have, what needs updated and searching for new apps.

-*Astro* - Previously mentioned

-*Barcode Scanner* - I use this when shopping... scan the barcode of the item you are looking at and then search Google to see if you can find it cheaper at a different location.

-*Bible* - This is a nice Bible app from YouVersion.com.

-*Bubble* - Nice level app.

-*Custom Car Home* - Nice app for utilizing multiple application while your phone is in it's GPS dock.

-*Dictionary.com* - Self Explanatory

-*Dropbox* - Previously mentioned... great for storing and sharing info as needed.

-*Facebook* - Self Explanatory

-*FireFox* - Beta version just released that is utilized the same way as your FireFox browser on your PC. You can now also sync the information from FF on your PC to your droid phone.

-*Grooveshark* - Free music streaming app that allows you to search for specific music, listen to it and create your own playlists.

-*Key Ring* - Allows you store the barcodes for all of your Value Cards for different retailers (_i.e. - BassPro, Kroger, Dick's, etc._)

-*Google Maps / Navigation* - Gives turn by turn directions just like a stand alone GPS

-*Our Groceries* - Lets you keep multiple shopping lists and sync them between multiple phones. My wife loves this one as she can create a list at home, sync it to my phone and then call me to pick everything up.

-*RingDroid* - Allows you to clip specific parts of a song to make ringtones.

-*Root Explorer* - A more powerful version of Astro.

-*ScoreMobile* - This is my favorite sports app. Gives me access to College FB, BB, NFL, Nascar, Etc.

-*ShootMe* - Allows you to take a screenshot of your phone.

-*TV Listing* - Allows you to select you TV provider and see a listing of shows for the stations you have. Station listing is customizable.

-*VCast Song ID* - Allows your phone to identify the name and artist of the song you are listening to by holding the mic of your phone up to the radio.

-*Weatherbug* - Previously mentioned.

-*Wireless Tether* - Use your phone as a wireless network for up to 5 other devices.

-*Wordfeud* - Great little game for Droids similar to scrabble.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 21, 2010)

perchin said:


> Well I found one...... You can find them a bit cheaper, but this comes with shipping included and is from a power-seller with 100% feedback. Also its a name brand (Seido)..... you might want to check up on them on ebay for a few days and wait out a steal.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/SEIDIO-EXTENDED-BATTERY-BLACKBERRY-CURVE2-8530-8520-/150496481917?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item230a4a127d



Thanks for the link Perchin. Ill most likely pick that up in the next week or so. I love this phone but I'm tired of its crappy battery life and haveing to charge it throughout the day


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 26, 2011)

i have the motorola milestone. my favourite app is isyncr. it allows you to acces itunes and download from itunes to your droid. also the gps apps kick.


----------

